

I’ve started building with paper – Haverzine - derfbwh
http://haverzine.com/2014/08/06/ive-started-building-paper/

======
notduncansmith
This is really interesting. I think I'm part of the generation immediately
preceding the "digital natives", but I use paper so rarely that I still
identify with the symptoms.

I feel like "maybe I should get a notebook", but I already have `bb` (for
brain blast) in my shell for `vi "~/ideas/$1.md"` so I don't feel terribly
encumbered by my computer, which I have either open or near at hand for the
vast majority of the day.

